# Rescued this guy on Saturday



## Thradia (May 6, 2012)

We haven't decided on a name yet.. we are thinking Moon, or Moonlight or something to that affect. 

Saturday evening we took a drive to go out and take pictures of the Supermoon. A little ways out of down we have what we call The Point. It is a large drop off that overlooks the river. Very quiet and dark. 

As I was taking pictures, my boyfriend could hear meowing and saw a black figure slinking along the ground. It came crying up to him and curled by his feet just shivering. We picked him up and he was frozen, so we took him into our car to warm him up. 

We checked him out and debated about what to do. This is a well known spot for people to dump their unwanted animals. He looked a little thin and he has hair worn off were it looked like he was wearing a collar that was too small. 

Long story short, we took him home (much to the disgust of our other cat Isis lol). I've put up ads and such that we have found him, but I don't believe he was wanted. It looks like we may keep him. 

I don't have a lot of pictures yet, but I have this one of his first time having a little play time. 

He is all black,with orange eyes and a tail that won't stay still!


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice... I love black cats. 

I know it's not my place...but I took the liberty to do a search for "moon god" and came up with this:

Khons (or Khonsu)

He was the Egyptian god of the moon.

I figured since you had a cat with an Egyptian name, I'd offer that as a suggestion.  Plus, it's a pretty cool name. 

I was doubtful I'd find anything because often, the moon is associated with goddesses (not gods).

Here's where I found information:

Khons (Egyptian deity) -- Britannica Online Encyclopedia

(I hope you take no offense to my offering the name!)  I meant no offense.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

So beautiful. I love black cats, too. You might want to have him checked for a microchip, just in case someone is looking for him.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

poor thing! thank you for taking him in. i would love to see a pic of those orange eyes!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Osiris, brother of Isis

and, Isis will just have to learn to love him which she will do if she lives up to her Egyptian name.


Isn't it nice when an animal picks you? I wonder how many others shooed him away. I'm glad you rescued him and are able to give him a good home.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Awww. What a beautiful kitty that is. Moonlight sounds great! It's likely that he wasn't lost, but abandoned; it's too common. I don't know why people do that. I'm sure he'll find a good home with you.


----------



## Thradia (May 6, 2012)

I love the name suggestions! I will have to tell the boyfriend! Right now he's been called lots of things, we just haven't decided yet!

We are going to get him checked for a microchip this week I think, just to make sure. You never know. 

So far, him and Isis have made tons of progress and they played together last night. She still doesn't like him touching her stuff, but she is getting better about it!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He's adorable! Hope to see more pictures soon.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family. Thank you for saving him.


----------



## Thradia (May 6, 2012)

I've got some new pics on the camera that I will upload soon!

I just wanted to say, that my bf loved the name Khonsu and that is now his new name  Thanks Ted!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I am SO glad you found him and were able to take him home. These twists of fate always kill me. If there hadn't been a supermoon that night, you would have never met him and who knows what would have happened to him.

Congrats on the new addition! He looks adorable.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...he's beautiful. I have a thing for black cats, too  Hello, Moonbeam! *hint**hint*


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

i have a black cat too, they are usually bombay cats....mine was purchased at the humaine society. i was actually looking for another siamese, but none to be found the day i was looking. the cat i found there was in the cage, sleeping, and i felt sorry for it. the gal there said she was a sweet cat too...bought it, and no regrets, though the yellow eyes sort of scared me at first. i am use to looking at blue eyes


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He looks like a very handsome gentleman. How lucky for him that you took him in! Khonsu is a great name, too!


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Thradia said:


> I've got some new pics on the camera that I will upload soon!
> 
> I just wanted to say, that my bf loved the name Khonsu and that is now his new name  Thanks Ted!


Oh you're welcome! 

Sorry I'm just now seeing it.


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing him. He's very handsome.


----------

